# Logitech Clearchat wireless [SOLVED]

## KLarsen

Hello, 

a few days ago I bought the Logitech Clearchat wireless headset, thinking I'd use it for skype. After spending several hours trying to get it to work, I got the machine to recognize and pair it (note: "USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup" must be OFF in the kernel). However, it still doesn't work well. 

Videos and music playing is fine, but using it in skype is NOT. It works perfectly for a few minutes, then looses connection - the person I'm talking to can hear me intermittently, but I can't hear anything. After this, I can't use it for music or anything else, either. Only restarting the machine helps. 

I've plugged any other usb device out, it makes no change. 

When the headset "crashes", /var/log/messages has this to say: 

```
timeout: still 7 active urbs..
```

And if I try to plug it out and back in WITHOUT restarting the machine, it says: 

```
2:1:1: usb_set_interface failed 
```

cat /proc/asound/cards:

```
 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfce78000 irq 21

 1 [Bt878          ]: Bt87x - Brooktree Bt878

                      Brooktree Bt878 at 0xdfffe000, irq 16

 2 [Headset        ]: USB-Audio - Logitech Wireless Headset

                      Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset at usb-0000:00:02.0-2, full speed
```

Sometimes it makes TWO different instances of the headset in the above command, I'll attach the output of that shortly. 

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf: 

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

 alias snd-card-0 snd_hda_intel

 alias snd-card-1 snd_usb_audio

 alias snd-card-2 snd_bt87x

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.20 ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

This headset works perfectly on my laptop running Gentoo kernel 2.6.22-r8 (hasn't been updates for years!). It's i384 though, the machine I'm trying to get the headset to work on is x86_64. 

I'm desperate to get this to work, and would be happy for any help!

Edit: Solution - connecting the headset to a cheap usb hub solved the problem.   :Smile: Last edited by KLarsen on Thu Jan 14, 2010 7:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## KLarsen

Nobody is able to help me at all?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Today I've been able to use the headset for up to 10 minutes over skype before it times out. I can listen to music for it for over half an hour though, without any timeouts. 

I also tried using only the microphone over skype, it still timed out. 

This is how "cat proc/asound/cards" looks with 2 instances of the headset: 

```
 2 [Headset        ]: USB-Audio - Logitech Wireless Headset

                      Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset at usb-0000:00:02.0-1, full speed

 3 [U0x4710x311    ]: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x471:0x311

                      USB Device 0x471:0x311 at usb-0000:00:04.0-2, full speed

```

Selecting the third entry under skype does NOT work, only the second. 

If noone can help me here, can you please point me to a place where I might receive help?

----------

## KLarsen

I've been delving deeper into this, and have now found out that my usb webcam times out too with the headset connected. This is starting to look more and more like a usb problem, not a problem with the headset. 

While using the headset with Ekiga, I started getting an error -22 in dmesg, anyone knows what this means? 

I'll try buying a usb hub and see if it helps.

Edit: So it did!   :Wink: 

----------

